# Dairy Free Diet



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

My little boy has recently been put on a dairy free diet as the paediatrician thinks he may have a dairy allergy (severe pain when trying to open his bowels - even when they are soft, screaming, sweating, shaking etc... passing blood and constant snuffly nose). He has been given neocate formula which he takes no problem but I've been trying to find other things rich in calcium to give him which are dairy free... any ideas? He is a big boy and loves his food! Tried our local Asda today and although they had some dairy free yoghurts the woman in the shup told me they weren't suitable for babies due to something they contain... prebiotics perhaps??

Any advice much appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I have done a quick google search and there are various foods available, for example:

http://www.ulula.co.uk/shop/products.php?CatID=111

Im not too sure about the foods in supermarkets...best bet is to have a word with the dietatian that is at your hospital.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxx

*UNCONFIRMED LINK*


----------

